# Frage zu Java Beans



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zum definieren einer Java Bean.

Ich habe im Java Quelltext folgendes 
[Java]
session.setAttribute("sesModel", model);
[/code]

und möchte diese Bean JSP Seite später definieren mit


```
<bean:define id="sesModel" name="sesModel"/>
```

nun bekomme ich folgenden Fehler 

```
Es wurde eine Ausnahme angefangen, die in einer der Servicemethoden des Servlet /seitexy.jsp ausgelöst wurde. Ausgelöste Ausnahme: javax.servlet.ServletException: getBaseForm(pageContext, org.apache.struts.taglib.html.BEAN) failed
```

hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache ?

Lg Fireli


----------



## Noctarius (19. Feb 2010)

Hast du ein ActionForm benutzt?


----------



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht hundert Prozent was du meinst. Also ich komme aus folgender Methode


```
public ActionForward executeSecure(ActionMapping mapping, BaseForm baseForm,
									   HttpServletRequest request) throws Exception {

HttpSession session = request.getSession();
session.setAttribute("sesModel", model);
baseForm.setEnabled(true);		
return mapping.findForward("weiter");
```


----------



## Noctarius (19. Feb 2010)

BaseForm ist ein ActionForm 

Warum willst du das sesModel eigentlich im JSP definieren? Hast du doch im Source schon gemacht (oder willst du den Wert ändern?) ansonsten nutzen kannst du das einfach so, dazu musst du es nicht definieren, das hat Struts automatisch gemacht.


----------



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

Ich habe wie folgt versucht darauf zuzugreifen 

[Java]
<logic:equal name="sesModel" property="position1" value="nachtrag">
[/code]

da bekam ich den gleichen fehler


----------



## Noctarius (19. Feb 2010)

Hast du das BaseForm zugewiesen in der Struts-Config? Wenn ja hat das Ding einen Namen. Mit diesem kannst du darauf zugreifen:


```
<logic:equal name="Formname" property="sesModel.position1" value="nachtrag">
```


----------



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

supi danke geht scheint es zu gehen


----------



## Noctarius (19. Feb 2010)

Aber ob ich Heute noch bei neuen Anwendungen Struts nutzen würde *am Kopf kratz* *gg*


----------



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

Was würdest du denn nutzen ??

Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit da es Vorgabe ist . Aber mich würde es interessieren was du verwenden würdest


----------



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

Ahh ich muss noch mal fragen

also 
[Java]

<logic:equal name="formname" property="sesModel.position1" value="nachtrag">
[/code]

funktioniert aber


```
<bean:write name="formname" property="sesModel.Ort"/>
```

geht nicht was hab ich nun wieder falsch gemacht


----------



## Noctarius (19. Feb 2010)

Vermutlich müsste es sesModel.ort heißen (der Bezeichner des Getter wird klein geschrieben, ist ja Case-Sensitive).

Wir arbeiten mittlerweile nur noch mit Spring.


----------



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

acuh klein geschrieben geht es nich


----------



## Noctarius (19. Feb 2010)

sicher, dass du einen Getter namens getOrt hast in dem Bean?

edit: nee mach da nur sesModel in name und ort in property, wenn ich mich recht erinnere nimmt die bean-taglib automatisch das form *düstere visionen hat*


----------



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

Danke für deine Hilfe  hat geklappt also es ging tatsächlich auch mit dem code 

```
<bean:write name="lieferscheinKreuzprobeForm" property="sesModel.angemeldeter" />
```

ich hatte eine Zeile drüber ein anderes Tag welches er nicht auflösen konnte  nach entfernen dieses Tags klappt alles

danke


----------



## Noctarius (19. Feb 2010)

Kein Problem, sitz eh noch im Büro und brüte über der Lösung meines Problems xD


----------



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

jo ich muss auch noch ca 45 min Oo


----------



## Noctarius (19. Feb 2010)

naja ich werd noch das ganze We daran sitzen denke ich mal


----------



## firestone (19. Feb 2010)

Oh ok . Ne übers Wochenende arbeite ich nicht bei mir gehts am Montag dann wieder weiter


----------

